
Webpack 4 Alpha Candidate Released - thelarkinn
https://github.com/webpack/webpack/issues/6064
======
thelarkinn
Thank you HN-landia for all the love and support of webpack. We look forward
to a lot of candid/helpful feedback. You can always find us on twitter or
GitHub. (@TheLarkInn)

Hope to see as many hands on this alpha preview as possible!!

\- webpack team

